
Magic Leap Finally Demoed Its Headset and It Is Disappointing - greedo
http://digg.com/2018/magic-leap-demo-video
======
lostgame
Digg is still a thing?

And is anyone surprised it has thus far failed to live up to any of the insane
hype that was generated?

